# P22 question



## awall (Jun 15, 2006)

Someone once told me that the frame on the P22 was not made by Walther, is this true and if so who makes it?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I've read somewhere that both the Walther P22 and Sig Mosquito are contracted out - I can't give ya any sources, though...


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

Well, just from the proof mark on mine, I can say that it was not made at the main Walther plant in Ulm. There is no stag antler to signify this. There is three crowns in a shield, which means it was proofed in Cologne Germany. Not sure what that means. Just an observation . . .


----------

